
Goodbye, Green Recorder - reddotX
https://github.com/foss-project/green-recorder/commit/5fc594b44f76b7a1469a893d8502ca3f1fb89312
======
StavrosK
I'd encourage anyone thinking of archiving/retiring their project to add it to
the Code Shelter: [https://www.codeshelter.co/](https://www.codeshelter.co/)

It's a community that aims to help take care of OSS projects when the
maintainer no longer can.

~~~
rambojazz
How is that feasible? Adopting a more or less complex codebase of random
projects that you probably have little interest in, have they got any success
story that goes beyond the good intentions?

~~~
StavrosK
I've personally picked up a few abandoned projects, and a few more people have
picked up others. It's a good introduction to OSS development, it takes five
seconds to do and it beats just archiving the repo even if nobody takes it up.

------
postit
Sad to see, but OBS is a very capable and easy to use application if you need.

~~~
thunderbong
Besides the fact that OBS is not open source, why is this comment being down
voted?

It's also free, isn't it? And therefore a very viable alternative to the vat
majority of users

~~~
buildzr
Free and Open Source GPLv2 (the O is for Open even):

[https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio](https://github.com/obsproject/obs-
studio)

------
chris_wot
Does anyone know the true backstory to this one?

~~~
nkozyra
Why, do you doubt the "it took up too much of my time and energy" story?

~~~
chris_wot
He could have just moved the maintainership to someone else. I was wondering
if there was something that triggered the decision is all. I wasn't trying to
be snarky or mean, I just wanted to know what had cause the burnout.

Sorry this got taken the wrong way.

